
This Game Teaches You How to Build a Quantum Computer - joeyespo
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3jkya/quantum-game-physics-computer-puzzle
======
raghavkhanna
Looks interesting! Too bad it doesn’t seem to be responsive on mobile...or did
I miss something?

